# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  Next-day effects of marijuana?

## DeletePlease

I'm a pretty light smoker, I only get lifted every once in a while but I spent a fair bit of this passed week smoking with my cousin. Usually it wears off in 1-3 hours (then I'll be burned out for a couple more) but this time it's different. I don't know how much we smoked yesterday but I was fried out of my mind for like 2 or 3 hours and then levelled off for a few more. When I woke up this morning I was still kind of feeling it but I was back to normal for the most part. I kept busy all day so I was fine but now that I have nothing to do, I've noticed that my perception of time (and everything else) is still somewhat distorted. While I'm focused on something, everything's cool; but when I zone out, I'm totally lost.

We just bought this stuff off a couple random guys while we were walking around so we didn't know which strain it was, but it tasted pretty gnarly. My cousin's a total pothead an experienced smoker and he said he could taste the chemicals or whatever so I'm guessing that might be why this high was different than what I'm used to.

My question is, how strong can the next-day effects of marijuana be? Do I just have to sleep it off or is there anything else I can do to get out of my system sooner?

----------


## Seroquel

There shouldn't be any noticeable effects the day after smoking pot. You might feel burnt out, or slightly off, but that's it.. The "zoned out" feeling you describe is normal and will go away within a couple days..  

Some stupid people like to spray insecticides on their plants, and yes, you can tell.

----------


## Quantiq

I find for me marijuana has about a week of noticeable effects and then one more week for it to be completely gone from my system. I usually feel pretty lost and out of touch with reality for about a week after smoking.

----------


## Quantiq

> There shouldn't be any noticeable effects the day after smoking pot. You might feel burnt out, or slightly off, but that's it.. The "zoned out" feeling you describe is normal and will go away within a couple days..  
> 
> *Some stupid people like to spray insecticides on their plants, and yes, you can tell.*



I used to know someone at my high school who sprayed windex on the marijuana he dealt. I never bought anything from him but I was shocked to hear some people actually add chemicals to it. Apparently he sprayed the marijuana with windex because it was supposed to give you a better high.  

:/

----------


## saltyseedog

maybe you should smoke more and see if it helps






> I used to know someone at my high school who sprayed windex on the marijuana he dealt. I never bought anything from him but I was shocked to hear some people actually add chemicals to it. Apparently he sprayed the marijuana with windex because it was supposed to give you a better high.  
> 
> :/



maybe they do it to turn the hairs blue to impress everyone or something. I heard that before but not sure if its true.

----------


## DeletePlease

Alright, sounds good. I wasn't entirely sure because I've never felt like this the next day after smoking, if anything I find myself a little burned out, so I thought it might be best to double check.





> maybe you should smoke more and see if it helps



Good idea, I still have a doobie or two of this stuff so we'll find out tomorrow.  :tongue2: 
-----
Sorry if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't sure where to post it so I flipped a coin between ED and The Lounge.

----------


## Tara

I usually end up getting high really late at night so the effects are still pretty noticeable the day after and I feel really content and mellowed out for like a week. I love it.

----------


## dajo

Yes, this is what I was going to say. If you are still really high when you go to bed (i.e. smoke late) or have smoked copious amounts, you will feel drowsy the next day. But it's not necessarily bad or uncomfortable - depending on what you have to do.

----------


## tommo

> Alright, sounds good. I wasn't entirely sure because I've never felt like this the next day after smoking, if anything I find myself a little burned out, so I thought it might be best to double check.
> 
> 
> Good idea, I still have a doobie or two of this stuff so we'll find out tomorrow. 
> -----
> Sorry if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't sure where to post it so I flipped a coin between ED and The Lounge.



I don't think it would be a good idea to smoke more of it.  Best to chuck that horrible hydro/windex'd/bug-sprayed shit out man.
Those chemicals destroy your brain.  Or sell it to some crack head, coz their brain is already destroyed, and buy some good stuff.

----------


## Supernova

I often feel a nice afterglow the next day.  Usually it's when I've smoked late, and I feel a little drowse the next day, but in a good way, sort of comfortable.

I'm not sure what would indicate if any chemicals were added (stupid bastards), but it sounds like whatever you got was a bit stronger than you're used to  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

Chemical taste indicates chemicals have been added lol

It's not always added afterward, usually it's from improper curing I think, or shitty/over use of insecticides.  Although no doubt some morons do add shit to it.

----------


## snoop

> I'm a pretty light smoker, I only get lifted every once in a while but I spent a fair bit of this passed week smoking with my cousin. Usually it wears off in 1-3 hours (then I'll be burned out for a couple more) but this time it's different. I don't know how much we smoked yesterday but I was fried out of my mind for like 2 or 3 hours and then levelled off for a few more. When I woke up this morning I was still kind of feeling it but I was back to normal for the most part. I kept busy all day so I was fine but now that I have nothing to do, I've noticed that my perception of time (and everything else) is still somewhat distorted. While I'm focused on something, everything's cool; but when I zone out, I'm totally lost.
> 
> We just bought this stuff off a couple random guys while we were walking around so we didn't know which strain it was, but it tasted pretty gnarly. My cousin's a total pothead an experienced smoker and he said he could taste the chemicals or whatever so I'm guessing that might be why this high was different than what I'm used to.
> 
> My question is, how strong can the next-day effects of marijuana be? Do I just have to sleep it off or is there anything else I can do to get out of my system sooner?



Sounds like the first time I smoked an incredibly large amount.  Probably 20 or 30 bowls out of a friend of a friend's bong between the three of us, with some high-mids (up until then the most I had smoked at once was just a blunt between two people, it was before I really got into it).  I was the highest I've ever been, and even the next day I felt completely spacey (not even like normal spacey from having smoked, like still high spacey... idk, it hasn't happened since) and out of the loop.  Time was way off, I experienced the memory loss and goofiness of still being high.  I enjoyed the experience, but it was just weird because I only smoked once that day and it didn't even feel like I smoked, I felt the exact same up until I went to sleep that night and woke up the day after.  So in essence I had a complete day of "day after" effects, but again that was the only time I have ever experienced that.

----------


## Supernova

> Chemical taste indicates chemicals have been added lol



Oh, I get'cha

Yeah, if I ever got weed that had a chemical taste, I'd toss it right out, and certainly never buy anything from the same person again.





> Probably 20 or 30 bowls out of a friend of a friend's bong between the three of us



What?

----------


## StonedApe

Depending on the weed and your tolerance, it can definitely still effect you the next day. Still happens to me if a take a week off.

----------


## IndieAnthias

I enjoy the next-day afterglow considerably more than the actual high. I find it to be a very productive state of mind and I intentionally smoke late at night for just this reason. It's like a reverse hangover, I love it.

----------


## snoop

> What?



 This smoking took place from roughly 9 pm to like 3 am. Long smoke session, lol.  I may have exaggerated a bit, I didn't have much time to think as I had class in 15 min.  It was probably more like 15 - 22 bowls.

----------


## Taosaur

I would say there's a solid 2-3 days of some lingering effects after a day of heavy smoking, and if you go "chronic" for any extended period of time, smoking several times each day for three days or more, it may be a couple weeks before you're really 'zeroed.' If you're smoking more than once a day, more than 3 days out of the week, you're pretty much always high, just to varying degrees.

----------


## Supernova

> This smoking took place from roughly 9 pm to like 3 am. Long smoke session, lol.  I may have exaggerated a bit, I didn't have much time to think as I had class in 15 min.  It was probably more like 15 - 22 bowls.



Oh, that makes a little more sense now  :tongue2:

----------


## DeletePlease

> the next day I felt completely spacey (not even like normal spacey from having smoked, like still high spacey... idk, it hasn't happened since) and out of the loop.  Time was way off, I experienced the memory loss and goofiness of still being high.



Ya, that's pretty much what it was. My sense of touch was kind of messed up as well though, that's what threw me off yesterday.





> I don't think it would be a good idea to smoke more of it.  Best to chuck that horrible hydro/windex'd/bug-sprayed shit out man.
> Those chemicals destroy your brain.  Or sell it to some crack head, coz their brain is already destroyed, and buy some good stuff.



Is it fine if I sold it to some high school kids for a profit? "It's worth every penny dude, this stuff's _dank_." It could be a learning experience for them, right?  :tongue2:

----------


## saltyseedog

I think some strains naturally taste kind of like chemicals. Like chem dog

----------


## tommo

> Is it fine if I sold it to some high school kids for a profit? "It's worth every penny dude, this stuff's _dank_." It could be a learning experience for them, right?



 Haha, I was gonna say that, but.... personally I wouldn't feel good doing that.
Plus it might turn them off weed.

Just go to a club and sell it to someone who's on MDMA, coz they love it on the comedown.
Fuck I probably still wouldn't feel good doing that.  Just don't smoke it lol

----------


## saltyseedog

Smoke it..... I bet you are anyways  ::eh::

----------


## DeletePlease

> Haha, I was gonna say that, but.... personally I wouldn't feel good doing that.
> Plus it might turn them off weed.
> 
> Just go to a club and sell it to someone who's on MDMA, coz they love it on the comedown.
> Fuck I probably still wouldn't feel good doing that.  Just don't smoke it lol



I had already sold it to those high school kids by the time I typed out that post, hence the past tense.  :tongue2:  I know it isn't the nicest thing to do but I knew those two and they weren't exactly the nicest people in the world, to say the least. I'm pretty sure one of them was even involved in a stabbing that took place at my old high school earlier this year so I don't mind selling him anything that might be slightly off. His friend was a dirty little goobag himself so I don't mind if he smokes it too. 

Maybe I'd feel a little guilty if this stuff was way off but it wasn't too bad so it's not like they'll end up totally messed up.

----------


## tommo

> I had already sold it to those high school kids by the time I typed out that post, hence the past tense.  I know it isn't the nicest thing to do but I knew those two and they weren't exactly the nicest people in the world, to say the least. I'm pretty sure one of them was even involved in a stabbing that took place at my old high school earlier this year so I don't mind selling him anything that might be slightly off. His friend was a dirty little goobag himself so I don't mind if he smokes it too. 
> 
> Maybe I'd feel a little guilty if this stuff was way off but it wasn't too bad so it's not like they'll end up totally messed up.



 ohhhh ok, yeah I'd do that too lol  ::lol::

----------

